# Name This HR Giger pic!



## TimSE (Nov 3, 2008)

I want this as a tattoo and need as good a quality pic as i can get but i have no idea what the actaully name of it is.

anyone help us out?







if it helps i know its from a picture that had 3 charecters on it. This one being in the top right of the pic


----------



## damigu (Nov 4, 2008)

"the magus"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 4, 2008)

I dont know, but HR Giger has some really trippy work. Did you know it all has to do with some crazy sleeping problem he has.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 4, 2008)

^ I could see that. When I've stayed up for days on end, I've sometimes hallucinated as I'm dozing off.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Nov 4, 2008)

It is indeed, The Magus from 1975. An old favourite. Giger suffers from Night Terrors. What better way to find artistic inspiration than that?


----------



## TimSE (Nov 5, 2008)

The Magus! thanks muchly guys! really! 

wow i didnt know about the night terrors thing... i used to suffer from horrific dreams for years and still suck at sleeping (dreams have stopped tho )
Giger has always been a huge influence with my music. even tho its a visual thing it still makes me creative side flowin'


----------

